# Village Wool of Albuquerque closing after 44 years



## nmgram (Dec 27, 2014)

Village Wool of Albuquerque is throwing in the towel. They can no longer compete with the online suppliers and are closing their doors at the end of August. A sad day for the fiber artists of New Mexico.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Should have diversified after all that time and had their own online like Paradise Fibers here. That is still not a guarantee as there are much more factors to a business as online really has nothing to do with it. They may have had supply issues if they specialized like Pendleton in locally produced only or their high end prices that are now hard to obtain with more stores and cheaper product. If family owned and operated could be the younger generation want nothing to do with the business or like Paradise Fiber with its family schism they sold out last year to another investor.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

You have my sympathy, you never know what you had until it's gone.


----------



## SanDK7206 (Jun 3, 2015)

nmgram said:


> Village Wool of Albuquerque is throwing in the towel. They can no longer compete with the online suppliers and are closing their doors at the end of August. A sad day for the fiber artists of New Mexico.


There are many fabulous fiber artists (and other artists) in the Land of Enchantment; sorry about Village Wool. I lived in Albuquerque in the '80s and still dream of beautiful New Mexico quite often.


----------



## nmgram (Dec 27, 2014)

disgo said:


> Should have diversified after all that time and had their own online like Paradise Fibers here. That is still not a guarantee as there are much more factors to a business as online really has nothing to do with it. They may have had supply issues if they specialized like Pendleton in locally produced only or their high end prices that are now hard to obtain with more stores and cheaper product. If family owned and operated could be the younger generation want nothing to do with the business or like Paradise Fiber with its family schism they sold out last year to another investor.


 Only quoting what they said as their reason for closing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's sad to see another place closing,but i guess thats progress.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a shame, another one bits the internet dust.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Our local shop closed, too. The lady who ran it said that she picked the two businesses most affected by the internet. She had a yarn and book shop.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Awwwwww, that's awful!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

That's very sad.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Our knit shop closed...not selling enough yarn. Now a group meets one night every 2 weeks at the libraries. No teacher but lots of helpers. Wish something happened during the day. So very sorry your shop closed.


----------

